# Club Stogie Special Ops-C.S.S.O.



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

It seems there is another "Covert Fast Attack" operation in our midst.
They used me to test some of their HE ordnance and boy did it go off in my face!
First of all,enough dart flights to last a lifetime.Gee,who was grilling me about darts not to long go...hmmm. pic below...
and anyone who has been around for a little while knows my affection for all things Padron :dr

Thanks whoever you are,I'm very humbled by all this.
All I try to do is be nice and be respectful in hopes I'll get the same in return :tu

Sorry about the red,I was in the situation room 









Can you guys believe this?








insanity...pure insanity.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Wow I thought I was liked with a 5pack I got the other day. Dave r u truly the man. Enjoy myfriend.

PS: for a fee I'll give up a few of the member in exchance for awww u know


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

WOW!!:dr:tu:tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Awesome...too cool, Dave....I KNOW you will enjoy those!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Very nice, Dave.


----------



## stfoley (Jul 28, 2008)

Kick a**! Have fun!


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Oh my Dave thats a lot of hours of goodness right there! :dr :dr :dr

Enjoy!


----------



## jonharky3 (Apr 28, 2008)

:dr < -----I am with this guy. Those look delicious!!


----------



## DMK (Jun 16, 2008)

Don't ya just love the flash of ordinance going off on the horizon???:tu


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Awesome hit on a deserving BOTL!!!!!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

That is just to cool! 

Enjoy Dave.

That is some hit C.S.S.O's guys!


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

What a great hit:tu


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Great stuff, couldnt have happened to a nicer guy!:tu


----------



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

bobarian said:


> Great stuff, couldnt have happened to a nicer guy!:tu


:tpd:Awesome hit by the CSSO!


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

Conch Republican said:


> Awesome hit on a deserving BOTL!!!!!


I second that!!!


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

The unknown is worth it when you get a hell of a hit like that, Enjoy


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Very Nice and Well Deserved! :tu


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

WOW, that's like smokers heaven right there!!


Suhweeeeeeeeeeeeet!! :tu


----------



## rsamos (Jun 29, 2008)

Awesome!

An excellent hit for someone who deserves it.


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

Congrats Dave!! Well deserved :tu


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Amazing hit. Gotta love this crazy place:tu


Enjoy the smokes


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

See what you get for being a good guy, Dave?

Nothing but pain and misery.


----------



## mikeandshellie2 (May 6, 2008)

Great hit on a great botl!!


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

That is awesome! :tu


----------



## IndyRob (Jul 10, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## MNWanger (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow! Very nice.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW!!! 

Very sweet!!!:tu


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Great hit on a deserving guy, enjoy em Dave


----------

